# New Zealand Degree Accepatance



## amitgj (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I am planning for New Zealand PR and my current Age is 35. I have query about New Zealand immigration. 

I have taken IELTS and received scores as 
L : 7.5
R : 7.0
W: 6.0
S : 6.0.

I have completed my B.E. Instrumentation from Mumbai University in 2002 and having 12 years 4 months of experience in Software Testing. 

Can somebody please let me know if New Zealand immigration will accept my graduation degree?

Thanks ,
Amit


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

amitgj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning for New Zealand PR and my current Age is 35. I have query about New Zealand immigration.
> 
> ...


You'll have to look on the qualifications exempt from assessment list for your country. This can be accessed from the immigration website.
University, degree name and date range must match for your qualification to be exempt.
If it doesn't appear you must have assessment by NZQA before submitting eoi.


----------

